# Am I right (color identification)



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

So I took some pictures of some of my favorite pigeons or some that I just don't know. Thought it'd be fun to see if I'm right...

1. Silver Dun Bar but not sure about the brown tint on the wings


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

2. Family of Kings

Dad is Brown? Has light bars, does this mean he can pass on bars?
Mom is Red Grizzle? (In Nest)
Baby is Dirty Red?
Baby is Red Grizzle (Are those Ink Spots?)


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

3. Ash Red?


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Same... Ash Red. Has black ink marks on tail so is a cock, right?


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

4. Have no idea... Bronze? Hard to see, but every feather is dark dark brown with bronze edging


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

5. Bronze?
Same bird.
Baby picture and bad adult picture.
As an adult, he's black with some bronze showing through with grizzle. For such a pretty baby, he didn't turn into what I'd consider... pretty. LOL.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

6. Another baby Bok. Brown Mom and Black dad... Feathers are light, not black... 
Is blue or Ash red a possibility?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It may have been easier to make a thread for each one as this will get confusing when everyone starts discussing. Maybe you could do that, You are on the right track but remember, All pigeons are atleast one base colour and atleast one base pattern, For example, the bird you have called dirty red is pretty close

It looks to me to be Ash red T pattern with Dirty.

The last one is not bronze, Bronze is not a colour or phenotype of a bird as such, It is a blue, T pattern, probably dirty, Kite bronze and probably het rec red.

The last bird(that was added while I was posting about the last one above) is certainly blue based.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, I was hoping posters could use the numbers.
Other forums get grumpy with too many posts.
I'll try splitting them up in a bit.
Thanks!


----------

